# WiFi Tethering Problems on 2.11.605.9 Roms



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

So I just flashed JimmyDene's Leaner&Meaner rom and I can't seem to get wifi tethering to work. The Built in one just force closes. I really love this rom, but I need wireless tethering. Is there a fix? Maybe the stock verizon tether apk that works without paying that I could flash? Its not the first time this has happened and ive only noticed it on 2.11.605.9 roms. HELPPPP!


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

You can try wifi tethering app. It works good on many builds just have yo set it up right in settings.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I've tried those. Wifi Tether, OpenGarden and Barnacle all with no luck.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> I've tried those. Wifi Tether, OpenGarden and Barnacle all with no luck.


Did you check routing fix? I couldn't get anything to work, flashed the Google wifi tether, turned on routing fix, and changes it to Nexus and it worked

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Did you check routing fix? I couldn't get anything to work, flashed the Google wifi tether, turned on routing fix, and changes it to Nexus and it worked
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Do you have a link of how to do that?! That would be amazing! Thanks


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> Do you have a link of how to do that?! That would be amazing! Thanks


It is in the settings of wifi tether, just check the box that says enable routing fix.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> Do you have a link of how to do that?! That would be amazing! Thanks


I'm on my phone, but search Google for the latest wifi tether, and install it, check routing fix, and under device Profile to Nexus one

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

make sure you are using wifi tether and not wireless tether... on mine I have wifi driver reload checked and routing fix checked.
I also set device profile to HTC Thunderbolt

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

audinutt said:


> make sure you are using wifi tether and not wireless tether... on mine I have wifi driver reload checked and routing fix checked.
> I also set device profile to HTC Thunderbolt
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


I really wasn't aware that it was that simple. Thanks a ton to all that helped me out!!


----------

